# All dialects/MSA: to hide



## Afsar

Can you please tell me that how is that said in MSA?

Don't hid anything from me.


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

I would say "لا تخفي شيء مني" but it's based on my dialect, so I'm not sure for the spelling of "اخفاء" (to hide, to make disappear) when conjugated.


----------



## octa8on

لا تخف شيئا عني


----------



## khidmat

octa8on said:


> لا تخف شيئا عني



فهل هذه الجملة صحيحة أيضا

لا تُخفِ عني سرك


----------



## cherine

Yes, it means "don't keep your secret from me".


----------



## Afsar

cherine said:


> Yes, it means "don't keep your secret from me".



إني شاكر لك


----------



## ARB87

I also want to know about verbs for "hide" in MSA.  

What are differences for these verbs:

اِختَبَأ
خَفِيَ
غَشِيَ

If I want to say:  _I will hide behind that wall_

I am sure that اِختَبَأ  can be used here. 
سأختبأ خلف ذلك الجدور

But can the other two verbs also be used?  I think غَشِيَ means more "cover", so maybe it is used like "cover myself"?


----------



## Josh_

اِختَبَأ, as you rightly assumed, is an intransitive, sort of reflexive (or more rather medio-passive) verb and could be used in your sentence "I will hide behind the wall.":

سأخْتَبِئ خلف ذلك الجدار/الحائط
(Note the spellings)

خَفِيَ is a transitive verb -- to hide something. From this root we also have اختفى, with basically the same meaning as اِختَبَأ.

غَشِيَ is a transitive verb -- means to cover. تغشّى exists as a medio-passive verb -- to cover (oneself).


----------



## elroy

Josh_ said:


> From this root we also have اختفى, with basically the same meaning as اِختَبَأ.


 Actually, the meanings are pretty different.  اختفى is "to disappear."


----------



## Josh_

It is my understanding, Elroy, that اختفى carries both meanings. This online dictionary, at least, lists it with both meanings -- توارى ، استتر. I suppose as far as hiding/concealing oneself is concerned, the meaning is that of hiding oneself with the idea of disappearing. At any rate, I agree "to disappear" is probably the more common meaning. In fact, it's probably better to stick with الاختباء when expressing the idea of "hiding oneself," and  الاختفاء when expressing the idea of "disappearing" -- information I should have related in my post above had it not غابت عن بالي.


----------



## foforum

Verb خبا better for spoken arabic than خفى؟


----------



## cherine

Which spoken Arabic are you talking about? You know that there are many Arabic dialects, so you should be specific.


----------



## foforum

PA dialect. لازم بخبا هدية من جوزي اللي عيد ميلادها


----------



## elroy

Yes, خبّا is the most common way to say "hide" in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## Aloulu

Tunisian Arabic: "khabi"  as well. 

"nkhabbi ro7i wara2 al-7iyt". I hide myself behind the wall.


----------



## cherine

foforum said:


> PA dialect. لازم بخبا هدية من جوزي اللي عيد ميلادها





elroy said:


> Yes, خبّا is the most common way to say "hide" in Palestinian Arabic.


Not commenting on the verb itself, but doesn't the sentence have a few mistakes?


----------



## foforum

صلحت
لازم بخبا هدية من جوزتي حتى/قبل عيد ميلادها​


----------



## elroy

Yes.  It should be لازم أخبّي هدية مرتي عبيل ما يصير عيد ميلادها.


----------

